# Mademoiselle: Η αρχή του τέλους; (Or: "Mademoiselle" in distress)



## Marinos (Jan 12, 2012)

Αντιγράφω την είδηση από εδώ:

Δεν υπάρχουν πια «δεσποινίδες» στην πόλη Σεσόν-Σεβίν. Η μικρή κοινότητα στη δυτική Γαλλία απαγόρευσε τη χρήση της λέξης «mademoiselle» (δεσποινίς), την ώρα που φεμινιστικές οργανώσεις ζητούν να μπει η λέξη στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας, σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

Η κοινότητα αποφάσισε να εξαλείψει τη χρήση της λέξης από όλα τα επίσημα έγγραφά της, λέγοντας ότι οι γυναίκες, όπως και οι άνδρες, δεν θα πρέπει να καθορίζονται από τη συζυγική τους κατάσταση.

Από δω και στο εξής, έφηβες κοπέλες, γιαγιάδες και 30χρονα κορίτσια καριέρας θα φέρουν το ίδιο όνομα: «μαντάμ», όπως όλοι οι άνδρες αποκαλούνται «κύριοι» (monsieur).

Ήδη οι Γερμανοί έχουν αποχαιρετήσει τις δεσποινίδες (και συγκεκριμένα τον όρο fraulein) από το 1972, ενώ και στα αγγλικά η λέξη «miss» έχει αρχίσει να εκλείπει. Όπου χρειάζεται προσδιορισμός ένα... βολικό Ms χρησιμοποιείται, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει και δεσποινίς (Miss) και κυρία (Mrs).

Αν και στη Γαλλία η λέξη δεσποινίς εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται, ο δήμαρχος της Σεσόν-Σεβίν αναφέρει ότι το κλειδί είναι η εξάλειψη των «διακρίσεων».

Εκλεγμένος το 2008, ο δήμαρχος έχει προσπαθήσει να αλλάξει την πόλη και να αφαιρέσει οτιδήποτε θεωρείται άδικο.

Η πόλη Ρεν είχε ήδη από το 2007 εγκαταλείψει τη λέξη mademoiselle, ενώ έχει ξεκινήσει και εθνική καμπάνια για να πάψει να χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη και να χρησιμοποιείται το madame, απαλλαγμένο από την έννοια της συζυγικής κατάστασης.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2012)

Πάντως κάτι Γερμανοί μου είχαν πει ότι κάνω λαθος και δεν έχει εκλείψει η ντου γιου λάικ φροϊλάιν δι Γκρις. 
Και μια Αγγλίδα κάποιας ηλικίας με διόρθωσε με άγριο ύφος όταν την αποκάλεσα κα Τάδε αντί για δις Τάδε. Δις. Εννοώ με διόρθωσε δύο φορές. Τη δεύτερη πολύ πιο άγρια από την πρώτη. 
Όσο για τους (αγγλόφωνους) γονείς μιας φίλης μου, με δάκρυα στα μάτια την παρακαλούσαν να κάνει διδακτορικό γιατί λέει αφού θα μείνει στο ράφι, το Δρ Τάδε θα ακούγεται καλύτερο από το δεσποινίς Τάδε. :upz::clap:
Και μάλλον ήταν φεμινίστριες όλες οι γαλλικούδες μου γιατί μας έλεγαν να τις λέμε όλες τις γυναίκες άνω των 12 ετών κυρίες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2012)

Εγώ θυμάμαι μια φιλόλογο, στο λύκειο, που μας έλεγε ότι το _δεσποινίς_ έχει καταργηθεί. Βασικά δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε, πράγματι. Μπορεί να μην έχει καταργηθεί με εγκύκλιο, αλλά τείνει στην εξαφάνιση.

Στα αγγλικά ούτε εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει εξάλειψη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2012)

*δεσποινικοποίηση*: η ποινικοποίηση της χρήσης τού _δεσποινίς_
*δεσπινακοθήκη*: ο χώρος του οποίου τη διάρρηξη επιθυμούν διακαώς οι δεσποινίδες ετών 29+
*δεσπειναλέος*: ο σεσημασμένος δράστης των προαναφερθεισών διαρρήξεων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2012)

*δεσπεινάριο:* νεαρή κυρία που αυτοϋποβάλλεται σε εξαντλητική δίαιτα ομορφιάς
*δεσπτηνάριο:* νεαρή κυρία με μυαλά όρνιθας
*δεσπρηνής:* νεαρή στρατιωτίνα, εκπαιδευομένη σε πεδίο βολής


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2012)

Προτείνω αγγλικό τίτλο: _Mademoiselle in distress_.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προτείνω αγγλικό τίτλο: _Mademoiselle in distress_.



ΟΚ από μένα! :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 13, 2012)

Αφήκατε απέξω τη μαμζέλ και θα κλαίει...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 13, 2012)

Και μαμαζέλ αλλά και μαμαζελίτσα, ενίοτε! 
Στο 12:32, "δε βλέπεις πώς μου κατήντησε τη μάπα η μαμαζέλ κόρη σας χτες το βράδυ;"





Κι από τον "Καραγκιόζη στη Γιουροβίζιον", ο Σταύρακας των Χαΐνηδων:
Ξ: Καλωσήλθατε κύριε Σταύρακα.
Σ: Γεια χαραντάν μαμαζελίτσα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2012)

Πάντως μια ανάγνωση των λημμάτων Madame και Mademoiselle (ου μην αλλά και Monsieur) στο atilf αποκαλύπτει ιστορικά πράματα και θάματα. Θυμάμαι δε που είχα διαβάσει πως, με βάση τα ειωθότα της εποχής, ο δραματουργός Corneille, επιστέλλοντας στην αδερφή του, όσο μεν ήταν ανύπαντρη την αποκαλούσε Madame και όταν πια είχε παντρευτεί, Mademoiselle.

Υ.Γ. Στο δε ίδιο λήμμα είδα και το mamselle.
Υ.Γ. 2: και Mame!


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Να ξαναεπισημάνουμε την τεράστια απόσταση ανάμεσα στην επίσημη ονομασία _Δεσποινίδες της Αβινιόν_ και την πραγματική σημασία: Οι κοπέλες του μπουρδέλου της οδού Αβινιόν (της Βαρκελώνης).

_Les Demoiselles d'Avignon_


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2012)

...
Μέχρι τώρα, ήξερα ότι σκοτώνουμε τον δράκο για να σώσουμε τη δεσποσύνη εν κινδύνω (damsel in distress).
Εδώ όμως πρέπει να σκοτώσουμε τη δεσποσύνη ώστε να σωθούμε από τον δράκο;
Αυτό τώρα είναι το παρά προσδοκίαν ή το _άλλοι καιροί, άλλα ήθη; _


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2012)

(Νικόλαος Κουνελάκης εκ Χανίων [1829-1869], Ανδρομέδα δεμένη στους βράχους)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 8, 2018)




----------

